# 7th annual Cheeseland Carpet Challenge



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

Once again it time for the Cheeseland Carpet Challenge. This has been a very highly attended race with a average of 75+ racers. This year it will be held at Victory Hobbies it is still a one day race and still road course and oval on the same day. Prostar Club will be still running the Race. But without the Early morning track set-up and late-night tear down. one differnce is there will be open practice all day Friday til 10pm which should really put down the grooves and be lots of close racing action by all. 

Once again there will be food and the convenience of hobby shop on hand. For those of you who are going to be attending the BRL race it is a great oppurtuinity for some practice. 

Any questions? Please don't hesitate to Call Don DeChamps at 920-866-1169
Do not call Victory with any questions as this is a Prostar Event and we wouldn't want to steer you wrong


----------



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

Bump


----------



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

this event is very soon. both road course and oval


----------

